# US Navy manuals on line



## MiTasol (Dec 6, 2019)

I just fount this site by accident and it has a lot of manuals that may be of interest to those looking for information on both both aircraft and ships.

Navy Documents 

Manuals include ww2 airborne torpedos and everything from subs to flat tops (and even cook books) 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2019)

A great accident Mi. I once found a Navy site that showed all the hits and damage done to various ships using cutaway type drawings and neglected to bookmark it. Maybe this is it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2019)

You gotta love a 149pg manual on Typewriter Maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2019)

Found it.....War Damage Reports


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 6, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> A great accident Mi. I once found a Navy site that showed all the hits and damage done to various ships using cutaway type drawings and neglected to bookmark it. Maybe this is it



You may be in luck as I think that was the site with all the damage records for a group of ships. I will check back


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 6, 2019)

Cannot find it now but there are a lot of salvage documents at Subject List


----------



## N4521U (Dec 6, 2019)

Good stuff..................
but where is the SOS recipe?


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 14, 2019)

Another one - hopefully with your sos recipe
All Vietnam and later from what I saw 
Military Manuals - MilitaryNewbie.com


----------

